# DIS Renting v Transferring Points



## nanette0269 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd like to stay in disney units on occassion, especially with 2 small children.  I've heard so many pros and cons about renting, so I was wondering if purchasing a very small allotment of disney points and then buying transferred points from other users is really a better option...if i plan on visiting disney at least once every other year for the next 15 years.  Does this provide me the best protection as a potential renter/owner?

For example, I see for sale 25 disney points at Hilton Head.  Points are points, right?


----------



## janej (Aug 7, 2008)

With Hilton Head points, you can only book WDW resorts 7 months in advance.  It is usually not a problem.  But it can be hard to get what you want if you need to go during DVC peak time.

Also with DVC, you can not do unlimited transfer.   I don't remember the exact restriction.  The price per points for transfer is also not much lower than rent.  You only gain peace of mind when you pay for transfer instead of rent.


----------



## scy3000 (Aug 7, 2008)

You can only do 1 transfer per Use Year.  Also with the ease of banking and borrowing, I would suggest that you buy a small contract at the resort that most interests you.  Make sure you have enough points that you can bank and/or borrow to have enough for your every other years stay.

Points are Points to an extent.  All depends on when you want to go and which resort you want to stay in.  Some resorts are more popular than others at different times of the year.  

You get 11 months for your home resort and 7 months for the others.  Sometimes it can make a difference.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 7, 2008)

We're allowed to transfer once a year. I've done it a few times and it's worked out great for me. I like having control over my reservations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 7, 2008)

littlestar said:


> We're allowed to transfer once a year. I've done it a few times and it's worked out great for me. I like having control over my reservations.



Renting is quite easy but I haven't rented since the enforcement of the one transfer rule. Do you find it harder to find someone willing to rent? Do you end up renting more points than you need because of the new rule forcing the renter to find someone who is willing to take all or most of their points in one single transfer?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 7, 2008)

nanette0269 said:


> I'd like to stay in disney units on occassion, especially with 2 small children.  I've heard so many pros and cons about renting, so I was wondering if purchasing a very small allotment of disney points and then buying transferred points from other users is really a better option...if i plan on visiting disney at least once every other year for the next 15 years.  Does this provide me the best protection as a potential renter/owner?
> 
> For example, I see for sale 25 disney points at Hilton Head.  Points are points, right?



I would only rent from someone that is an active board member. I prefer transferring points into my account because it gives me control over my DVC reservation. 

As stated earlier, you can also buy a small contract and bank & borrow for visits every other year or every 3 years. LOL, beware I started out with a small Vero Beach contract saying I would go every other year but I've been going every year since 2004. Since then I've added on at SSR, sold my Vero Beach points and waiting for the Contemporary & Hawaii villas. Add-ons are contagious if you frequent any of the DVC forums. :rofl: 

Another option, is to find a less expensive trader to stay onsite. Whenever possible I use WorldMark to trade into DVC and use my DVC points to stay longer. It's not that hard to trade into DVC if you are 
(1) willing to request any week during the entire summer since you'll be tied to a school calendar (other times of the school year are harder to get on exchange) *AND*
(2) willing to request any onsite resort that becomes available (most availability is at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs) *AND*
(3) willing to stay in a studio or one bedroom (two bedrooms are harder to get on exchange whenever the kids are out of school)


----------



## littlestar (Aug 8, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Renting is quite easy but I haven't rented since the enforcement of the one transfer rule. Do you find it harder to find someone willing to rent? Do you end up renting more points than you need because of the new rule forcing the renter to find someone who is willing to take all or most of their points in one single transfer?



I've only had them transferred in to me. Never out (laughter). And I usually look for someone that has just about the exact amount I need and I take them all. Then I bank any leftovers. 

I've got one reservation that we've rented from someone for January (easy) and I've had transfers at least 3 times in the last 5 years. Pretty easy to find for me and worked out great.


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2008)

*Where are these folks with all these available points?*



littlestar said:


> I've only had them transferred in to me. Never out (laughter). And I usually look for someone that has just about the exact amount I need and I take them all. Then I bank any leftovers.
> 
> I've got one reservation that we've rented from someone for January (easy) and I've had transfers at least 3 times in the last 5 years. Pretty easy to find for me and worked out great.



Littlestar, where do you find folks that want to transfer points (who want to transfer to you that is). I am uncomfortable with the Dis but maybe that's where you go. Please let me (us) know. If you prefer to send me a PM that's fine too.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 9, 2008)

We bought HHI points because that is where we will go most often but we want the option to take the occasional trip to WDW or Vero Beach.  We aren't particular where we would want to stay.  We figured that HHI is our first vacation choice and there is only one DVC there.  WDW has 5 resorts to try to stay in.  Odds are that the times that we would travel, off season and not Christmas, there would be availability somewhere on property.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 9, 2008)

icydog said:


> Littlestar, where do you find folks that want to transfer points (who want to transfer to you that is). I am uncomfortable with the Dis but maybe that's where you go. Please let me (us) know. If you prefer to send me a PM that's fine too.



I've had good luck on the Dis boards with transfers. I've always found members that have been around for a while (plenty of posts) and it has went smoothly. I think mouseowners has an active board for transferring and point rentals, too, if you don't want to wade through all the traffic on the dis boards.


----------



## goofy4mickey (Aug 10, 2008)

I second Mouseowners.com - very friendly & knowledgeable board.

Kim


----------



## laxmom (Aug 10, 2008)

There is always Daddio.  He charges $13 per point but he is risk free.


----------



## brp (Aug 22, 2008)

littlestar said:


> We're allowed to transfer once a year. I've done it a few times and it's worked out great for me. I like having control over my reservations.



Does this also apply to renting to a non-DVC member, on the open market? I assume that this is done by having the member (me) book the week (or however much time) and then arrange to move the reservation into the name of the person renting. If this is the case, is this sort of an arrangement also subject to the "1 transfer" limit, meaning that one can only do one rental a year with a given point stash?

Cheers.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 22, 2008)

brp said:


> Does this also apply to renting to a non-DVC member, on the open market? I assume that this is done by having the member (me) book the week (or however much time) and then arrange to move the reservation into the name of the person renting. If this is the case, is this sort of an arrangement also subject to the "1 transfer" limit, meaning that one can only do one rental a year with a given point stash?
> 
> Cheers.



Transferring of points can only be done between two DVC members, as points are transferred from one member's DVC account to another's DVC account.

When renting to a non-DVC member, the reservation can be made in the renter's name. The "1 transfer" limit does not apply in this situation. You can make several rental reservations, as long as you have the points.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 23, 2008)

Eli Mairs said:


> Transferring of points can only be done between two DVC members, as points are transferred from one member's DVC account to another's DVC account.
> 
> When renting to a non-DVC member, the reservation can be made in the renter's name. The "1 transfer" limit does not apply in this situation. You can make several rental reservations, as long as you have the points.



Ditto what is said above.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 23, 2008)

I also reccomend www.mouseowners.com.....they are much better than the other Disney bbs.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 23, 2008)

I have also had no problems with transfferring points into our account.


----------

